# Ankle Pain While Riding



## PaintLover17 (Jan 3, 2011)

Lately I have been having severe pain in my ankles while riding. It's really strange actually. It's only when I'm just walking (in the saddle), and is much more pronounced when I am practicing my two point. It hurts so much that I can only practice my two point at the walk for maybe a minute before the pain is just too bad. Any other gait and I am fine. I don't think it is my Achilles tendon stretching as it is more along the side of my ankle. If you look at this picture it feels like maybe the one labeled peroneus longus: http://home.comcast.net/~wnor/latleg.jpg
It feels like a deep burning sensation. Quite strange really. Does anyone have any ideas as to what it could be and how to fix it? It really has been ruining my rides lately as all I can do on Amber right now is walk due to her being diagnosed with navicular. It really just started a couple months ago when I got a new saddle. I think that is just a coincidence though because the saddle seems to fit me well. Sorry for the novel. Kudos to anyone who read everything! I would appreciate any ideas to make my rides more comfortable. I'll also put a picture of me riding at a show in April at the bottom of this. It was soon after I got my new saddle and just a few weeks before the pain started.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Unless you have been a dancer who had classical training you have entered into riding without supple ankles. YES, IT DOES HURT bc you haven't asked your ankles to stretch like this before!
I hope that my advice can help you. 
First you need to both flex and point your toes. You point by pointing your big toe and slightly curling your other 4 toes just like you point with your index finger. Then, circle each foot the same number of times in each direction. Put your feet together straight legs without a bend and grab your toes with your hands. Stretch (flex) back towards you and hold for one minute at a time. Repeat several times. _Do ALL of this in a chair or on a couch or bed bc you do NOT want to add weight to and further aggravate your muscles._
Second, use the stairs to flex. Do NOT BOUNCE, EVER!! Start with climbing stairs correctly, like a model does. You step and slide your foot towards the riser before taking the next step. It takes more muscle, but works your legs, so that's a benefit. Start your stretch with the ball of your foot on the step. Then let your weight push down gradually on your ankle and then rise up as if you are climbing to the next step.
Third, lean forward against a wall and use the floor to overflex your ankle.
Fourth, learn to do a plie. A plie is a slow and constant motion bend and straighten. You plie with both legs. Tuck your butt in, and pull yourself taller without letting your chin pull up. Start with your heels together and toes naturally turned out. I realize that this is an oxymoron bc we ride with toes forward, but, as bipeds it is safer for your back. You bend at the knees as low as possible and you keep your heels on the ground as low as possible. The grand plie is when you bend all of the way down, then back up again. A demi-plie is far more useful to the rider. Your lower legs work well when your butt and upper legs are in control. These muscles are often weak, but by strengthening them you will ride better.
Hope this helps! =D


----------



## PaintLover17 (Jan 3, 2011)

Corporal said:


> Unless you have been a dancer who had classical training you have entered into riding without supple ankles. YES, IT DOES HURT bc you haven't asked your ankles to stretch like this before!
> I hope that my advice can help you.
> First you need to both flex and point your toes. You point by pointing your big toe and slightly curling your other 4 toes just like you point with your index finger. Then, circle each foot the same number of times in each direction. Put your feet together straight legs without a bend and grab your toes with your hands. Stretch (flex) back towards you and hold for one minute at a time. Repeat several times. _Do ALL of this in a chair or on a couch or bed bc you do NOT want to add weight to and further aggravate your muscles._
> Second, use the stairs to flex. Do NOT BOUNCE, EVER!! Start with climbing stairs correctly, like a model does. You step and slide your foot towards the riser before taking the next step. It takes more muscle, but works your legs, so that's a benefit. Start your stretch with the ball of your foot on the step. Then let your weight push down gradually on your ankle and then rise up as if you are climbing to the next step.
> ...


Thank you, I will definitely try these! I almost wonder if it is because of the way I am riding instead of just not having flexible ankles though because I have been riding for over 12 years and never had this problem until April or May. Hopefully these exercises will help though!


----------



## Boo Walker (Jul 25, 2012)

As you are in the saddle, does that wrinkle in the ankle area of your boot perhaps interfere with circulation / sensation? 
Just for giggles, but perhaps it's "sympathy pains" for sweet Amber's navicular -again, just a funny thought I had while reading your post. 
I love the strengthening ideas posted above


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

The saddle may be putting you in a different position than the old one. Try dropping your stirrups a hole and see if that helps. What is the quality of this saddle as that too can make a difference. I've ridden low end and high end and they are a world apart.


----------



## PaintLover17 (Jan 3, 2011)

Boo Walker said:


> As you are in the saddle, does that wrinkle in the ankle area of your boot perhaps interfere with circulation / sensation?
> Just for giggles, but perhaps it's "sympathy pains" for sweet Amber's navicular -again, just a funny thought I had while reading your post.
> I love the strengthening ideas posted above


I hadn't thought of that. Maybe I'll ride in different shoes once to see. 
Haha maybe it is just sympathy pains! =D
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PaintLover17 (Jan 3, 2011)

Saddlebag said:


> The saddle may be putting you in a different position than the old one. Try dropping your stirrups a hole and see if that helps. What is the quality of this saddle as that too can make a difference. I've ridden low end and high end and they are a world apart.


The new saddle is a Wintec and actually better quality than my old one. I'll try dropping my stirrups to see. Thanks for the suggestion!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ameritrade2010 (Aug 7, 2013)

hello im new to this forum, but i have arhtritis in my feet, and have found a nylon western saddle with english sturips have helped me alot, in english saddle all is good, but breaking my colt to trail ride, thought western would be better, thats when mine started, so i just put them on my saddle, all is good so far. may not help but hope it will


----------

